# Colibri "Beam Sensor" Lighter...



## cutlerylover (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys, anyone have one of these? I always wanted one since I 1st saw them about 2 years ago...I dont smoke so dropping $50-$60 for one on ebay is a bit much for me...even thought its a $100 lighter...I just think its really cool and wondered if any of you own one? Here is a link to the commercial for them...when the lid is open a laser beam appears and when the laser beam is broken the lighter lights and stays on until the lid is closed...I just thought its cool...Novelty maybe, but I always like colibri lighters anyway...Just wondering if anyone could tell me what they think of theirs, if anyone has one?

http://www.colibri.com/cfBeam.cfm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Frenchyled has one, I think he likes it.


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh ok, cool, I was wondering about how long the battery holds out and if its consistant lighting, stuff like that...I love the idea, just wondering how good it is after long term use...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

You can ask Pascal, but he's real busy now, so likely he will only be on at weekends.


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh ok, Thanks Bart!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't smoke and can't stand it; though I have uncles that do smoke. One of them had this lighter and showed it to me which I thought was interesting. He reverted back to a Zippo for some reason or another.

Also, $50~$60~$100 for a lighter may seem like a lot compared to some others out there like the S.T. Duponts and A. Dunhills which go for over $1000+ on some selected pieces!


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 25, 2007)

CHC said:


> I don't smoke and can't stand it; though I have uncles that do smoke. One of them had this lighter and should it to me which I thought was interesting. He reverted back to a Zippo for some reason or another.
> 
> Also, $50~$60~$100 for a lighter may seem like a lot compared to some others out there like the S.T. Duponts and A. Dunhills which go for over $1000+ on some selected pieces!


 
Yeah I know of a knifeforusm member who collects more expensive lighters like that, every now and then he puts one up for sale, on sale for $599 or somethgin alogn those lines, most of the time the lighters are 18k gold, or somethgin similar...

I wonder how long the battery lasts before it needs to be replaced...? Actually I wonder what type of battery it uses for that matter?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Actually I wonder what type of battery it uses for that matter?


I believe these take the 1.5V Silver Oxide batteries. Compatible with 386 and LR-43 batteries.

The company stated that these automatic (don't know if same) lightes were invented by them since 1928.


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 25, 2007)

I did a search on ebay and foudn that they have some vintage sensor style lighters from colibri, but those old ones have a small metal part you touch rather than breakign a lasers beam...


----------

